# SEOUL | Ssangyong The Platinum Seoul Station | 22 fl | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ssangyong The Platinum Seoul Station, Jung-gu, Seoul, South Korea
Residential / U/C / 2020-2023

22 Fl























__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

__





Daum 카페






cafe.daum.net


----------

